# 18 week old baby waking in the night



## loulouw (Sep 7, 2005)

Hi Jeanette,

Hoping you can help please?

Our 18 week old baby used to be an ace sleeper - just waking up once in the night for a quick 10min BF.

Lately, she will go to sleep at the normal time of around 7.30ish but by 12.30 she will wake and have a feed and after this will wake up 2-3 time an hour until the morning. I have tried giving her a bottle of formula to go to bed on, in the hope that this will help her sleep longer but to no avail. We even tried baby rice on Sunday night but that seemed to make it worse. Last night i tried a dream feed but instead of waking at 12.30 she woke at 1.30am. when i do pick her up she does seem full of wind - do you think this could be disturbing her? Also do you think i should try controlled crying?

Any help will be gladly be appreciated

Many thanks

Louise


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Loiuse

How are things at bedtime now??

Controlled crying is OK so long as there is no reason for your baby crying. But if she is crying because she has tummy ache due to the wind then you may end up with an even more upset baby.

Have you tried not feeding her in the night but winding & reassuring her then putting her back down. You may find that you have to keep doing this until she is able to settle herself.

Are you giving her anything for the wind??

Jxx


----------

